# Color pattern chart?



## Boroview Farm

Does anyone have a link to chart or pictures that I can use to determine the color pattern of my race team? I have to turn in my list to our club's secretary this week, and I have a few birds that I am not sure what to call them.

Michael


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep.
http://www3.telus.net/npaw/colors.html
That's a few of them. Although a couple are misleading.

Common abbreviations for the race sheet (as Winspeed only allows up to 4 characters for the color):

BB - Blue bar
BBSP - Blue bar splash
BBPD - Blue bar piebald
BBWF - Blue bar white flight
BC - Blue check
BCSP - Blue check splash
BCPD - Blue check piebald
BCWF - Blue check white flight
DC - Dark check (t-pattern or sometimes heavy checks)
DCSP - Dark check splash
DCPD - Dark check pied
DCWF - Dark check white flight
RB - Red bar
RBSP - Red bar splash
RBPD - Red bar piebald
RBWF - Red bar white flight
RC - Red check
RCSP - Red check splash
RCPD - Red check piebald
RCWF - Red check white flight
RED - Recessive red, red t-pattern
RSPL - Red splash
BSPL - Blue/Black/Brown splash
BLK - Black
WHT - White
GRIZ - Grizzles of all colors
IND - Indigo
AND - Andalusian
SLT - Slate
DBB - Dark/Dirty blue bar
LAV - Lavender
BRWN - Brown
CHOC - Could refer to spread brown, recessive red, indigo, or heavily bronzed birds
BRNZ - Bronze
TIC - Ticked bird (white speck behind the eye(s)) - BBTC/BCTC, etc for whatever color ticked bird it is
YLW - Yellow (recessive yellow or ash-yellow) - YB/YC/YBSP, etc for whatever pattern yellow you have
PEN - Pencil (actually sooty, but people call them "pencil" incorrectly)


----------



## MaryOfExeter

And of course you can always post pictures of your birds for us to tell you what we think you should call it


----------



## PigeonVilla

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep.
> http://www3.telus.net/npaw/colors.html
> That's a few of them. Although a couple are misleading.
> 
> Common abbreviations for the race sheet (as Winspeed only allows up to 4 characters for the color):
> 
> BB - Blue bar
> BBSP - Blue bar splash
> BBPD - Blue bar piebald
> BBWF - Blue bar white flight
> BC - Blue check
> BCSP - Blue check splash
> BCPD - Blue check piebald
> BCWF - Blue check white flight
> DC - Dark check (t-pattern or sometimes heavy checks)
> DCSP - Dark check splash
> DCPD - Dark check pied
> DCWF - Dark check white flight
> RB - Red bar
> RBSP - Red bar splash
> RBPD - Red bar piebald
> RBWF - Red bar white flight
> RC - Red check
> RCSP - Red check splash
> RCPD - Red check piebald
> RCWF - Red check white flight
> RED - Recessive red, red t-pattern
> RSPL - Red splash
> BSPL - Blue/Black/Brown splash
> BLK - Black
> WHT - White
> GRIZ - Grizzles of all colors
> IND - Indigo
> AND - Andalusian
> SLT - Slate
> DBB - Dark/Dirty blue bar
> LAV - Lavender
> BRWN - Brown
> CHOC - Could refer to spread brown, recessive red, indigo, or heavily bronzed birds
> BRNZ - Bronze
> TIC - Ticked bird (white speck behind the eye(s)) - BBTC/BCTC, etc for whatever color ticked bird it is
> YLW - Yellow (recessive yellow or ash-yellow) - YB/YC/YBSP, etc for whatever pattern yellow you have
> PEN - Pencil (actually sooty, but people call them "pencil" incorrectly)


 I like that lol thanks cut and pasted for future referance .


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I have also seen other variations but those are the ones* I* use.

For example....variations of "check" could be CH or CHK (adding a B, R, or Y to the front to signify the color of the checked bird). That can get confusing because some of the guys in my club, they throw the gender in there, so BCH could mean "blue check hen" to them. Confusing, LOL.


----------



## Boroview Farm

Thanks Mary, that was exactly what I needed!

Michael


----------



## jonjpl2

*what color?*

Yes, I'm a newbie, lol. And, colors confuse me terribly. What color is this pair of Bald Head Rollers that I have. I have been told many things..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I would say splash


----------



## Snakeman13

PEN - Pencil (actually sooty, but people call them "pencil" incorrectly)

The original word to describe this modifier was "Crayonne" from the french for pencil, as the look is as if someone took a pencil to the feathers. Hence the common name of pencil or pencilling.

Regards Bruce.


----------



## lynn g

Post pictures like MaryofExter says! You are not the only one trying to learn this stuff!!! It would be a great idea to start a whole sticky/topic that is permenatly displayed with pictures of different colors of pigeons and the variations. The name could be "What Color is this bird?


----------



## indigobob

jonjpl2 said:


> Yes, I'm a newbie, lol. And, colors confuse me terribly. What color is this pair of Bald Head Rollers that I have. I have been told many things..
> 
> View attachment 29681


They are almond; spread blue almond, which is why they lack the "almond" ground colour.


----------



## ejb3810

I agree with indigobob.


----------



## ERIC K

I think if you want to learn about Genetics and color patterns in pigeons check out Ron Huntley's web site http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/


----------

